# I smoked an Opus and it made me do this



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

I smoked an OpusX earlier... IDS kicked in and I finished it in my car.. on my way to purchase this..


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

:r:r:r Very nice brother.


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

That is the Opus Effect!


----------



## andrew s (Mar 13, 2009)

That is a teribble thing to happen.

I am sure you will enjoy them.


----------



## DSturg369 (Apr 6, 2008)

Very nice indeed. A great cigar but still too hyped and overpriced for my blood. I do hope you enjoy though.


----------



## Cypress (Jun 27, 2007)

Wow. Ta Ching.


----------



## GlockG23 (Mar 7, 2009)

DSturg369 said:


> Very nice indeed. A great cigar but still too hyped and overpriced for my blood. I do hope you enjoy though.


man I fell for you guys that get robbed on Opus X's


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

You dont know how much I even paid


----------



## DSturg369 (Apr 6, 2008)

Doesn't matter the exact amount. Opus = Cha CHING!!!


----------



## baddddmonkey (Oct 13, 2008)

WOW! Haha, are you kidding me? How do you find room for all these smokes Nick? Truely amazing!


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

Acesfull said:


> You dont know how much I even paid


Good point, I hope you got a good deal and enjoy them sticks.


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

just take a guess... im interested how much you think opus no 5 runs.... im not sure if I got ripped or not but i have the recipt and i will take a photo and post it after a few guesses are made..

now the no 5 comes in a box of 42.. this is just a partial box he didnt have any full boxes left.. there are 34 in this box.. so keep that in mind when guessing


----------



## DSturg369 (Apr 6, 2008)

No less than $800 I'd say, probably closer to or more than $950 though. Just a guess.


----------



## andrew s (Mar 13, 2009)

I'm not sure since I haven't priced them out but I will put in a guess of around $400 for the 34.


----------



## DSturg369 (Apr 6, 2008)

That would be a box of 42.... correct or no?


----------



## andrew s (Mar 13, 2009)

Look at his previous post he edited it saying he only got 34 in his box because they didn't have any full boxes.


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

andrew s said:


> I'm not sure since I haven't priced them out but I will put in a guess of around $400 for the 34.


You are closer than DSturg and you are correct.. there are 34 in the box because they didnt have any full boxes.. he is getting a shipment in two days but will be repriced according to S-CHIP so I went for the partial box.. missing 8 didnt really break my heart since he still gave me the box discount


----------



## mc2712 (Mar 14, 2008)

Those are very nice, I'll guess $535.


----------



## dj1340 (Mar 30, 2009)

I've bought some of those but can't remember what I paid. I think you probably got that patial box for @$465


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

Keep the guesses coming I'll post the receipt at 5:30 EST


----------



## DBCcigar (Apr 24, 2008)

$400 - $500


----------



## andrew s (Mar 13, 2009)

I'm waiting at work for you to post this up.


----------



## DSturg369 (Apr 6, 2008)

Suggested retail is $7.50 each and that's pre-SCHIP. Add in taxes and a modest B&M markup, I'd say about........ I have no idea. Never bought a box myself, and only 2 singles in all my smoking years. Been gifted a few, and they are indeed very good cigars. Just could never justify the cost per smoke to myself.

Again, I hope you got a great deal and I hope you enjoy them fully. :tu

Also awaiting the final price.... very curious.


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

What sixe is the No 5?


----------



## DSturg369 (Apr 6, 2008)

4 7/8 x 40


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

andrew s said:


> I'm waiting at work for you to post this up.


 I dont want to keep andrew waiting at work so i'll go take a pic of the reciept now and post it.. feel free to keep the guesses coming till the receipt is posted


----------



## andrew s (Mar 13, 2009)

It's no problem, I have a couple of things I can get done


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

Too bad I had to pay tax lol


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

I will say he got them for $270

So will the person with the closest guess get one LOL


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

Sh*t guess I was to late anyway


----------



## baddddmonkey (Oct 13, 2008)

I'm gonna say around $380-$400 bucks!


----------



## andrew s (Mar 13, 2009)

ahh so close I was going to guess $350 put added some more on it just incase.

I'll agree with Frank.


----------



## baddddmonkey (Oct 13, 2008)

Me too Frank! It showed up right after I posted what I thought it was.


----------



## dj1340 (Mar 30, 2009)

That is a pretty good deal!


----------



## DSturg369 (Apr 6, 2008)

Not bad at all, only a 26.5% markup from suggested retail, pre-SCHIP pricing.... Not including local sales tax. Good score. :tu


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

Great score!


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

They were around the same price as a PAM 64 Principe.. sooo its how I justified it its just so many come in a box


----------



## dj1340 (Mar 30, 2009)

I think I'd have made the same call!


----------



## DSturg369 (Apr 6, 2008)

Wow, I just realized that my initial guess was WAY too high. Hmmmmmm, I need to keep up on this kinda' stuff better.


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

lol what was funny is I showed my mom the cigar.com price for a single.. told her i got a box of 34 and said I didnt pay that much... her first guess was $340... she beat everyone here and she doesnt even know cigars, but she still thinks im a lunatic for paying $344 for some cigars


----------



## Rubix^3 (Nov 10, 2008)

Ok. $344.62 is my final guess.
:roll:


----------



## baddddmonkey (Oct 13, 2008)

Hey Nick, give your mom an Opus to smoke, and then she will realize why you paid that much for the cigars!


----------



## GlockG23 (Mar 7, 2009)

Acesfull said:


> You dont know how much I even paid


Nick was quoting


DSturg369 said:


> Very nice indeed. A great cigar but still too hyped and overpriced for my blood. I do hope you enjoy though.





GlockG23 said:


> man I fell for you guys that get robbed on Opus X's


If I remember correctly you pay the same amount as I do

you paid 10.99 a stick


----------



## Jack Straw (Nov 20, 2008)

Nice score!


----------



## AspiringGent (May 15, 2009)

That's quite the impulse buy! My local B&M should start displaying these beside the cash-register.


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

Not everyone suffers from IDS like I do... after all it is named after me...

Inner-Dwertman Syndrome (IDS) is a syndrome most commonly characterized by intrusive, repetitive thoughts resulting in the compulsive purchasing of cigars that the person feels driven to purchase, according to the law of "deals" and "buys" that must be applied rigidly, aimed at increasing stocks of smokes by preventing some dreaded event like S-CHIP or by resolving a more nebulous sense of running out of cigars. However, the likelihood that a deal will be missed, or the causal relationship between the missed deal of buying and the reduction of stocks tends to be imagined or exaggerated. (American Medical Association)


----------



## cummins2500hd (Jun 5, 2009)

Id love to try these but can never locate them anywhere local.. Someone I did talk to about them said they are VERY VERY STRONG?????


----------



## SMOKE20 (Apr 26, 2008)

WOW good grab aces. I hate that when you smoke a great cigar and then have to go buy a bunch of them


----------



## Esoteric (Jun 15, 2009)

Gorgeous cigars! There is only one or two places I can buy a good cigar in about a 25 mile radius (and neither places carry Opus)


----------



## thebayratt (Jun 4, 2009)

NICE! My local B&M (well its 30mins away), I should say the better B&M is getting some OPUS in this saturday. I plan to grab one maybe two sticks. One to enjoy and one to set aside if the cost is reasonable.


----------



## Redcat66 (Apr 4, 2009)

Wow, you certainly scored with those, you lucky dog!!!! The Opus X is my all time favorite. I know that you will enjoy them and I may have to trek to my humidor and smoke one in your honor:smoke2:!!!!!!


----------



## Cigar Man Andy (Aug 13, 2008)

They don't look right. You had better send them to me for inspection. LOL:smoke2:


----------



## bgwvdave (Jun 4, 2009)

Nice score, that is a good size for those ass kickers. Those bad boys run about double that price in my neck of the woods.


----------

